# paypal problem



## kerinsp (4 Aug 2005)

does anyone here use paypal a lot? I am suddenly having problems paying for ebay items. Paypal is asking for a 3 digit number for an "Expanded use programme" whatever the hell that is.

This number is apparently on my credit card statement which I do not have anymore.  This is really annoying as I cant get access to my credit card details with BOI online today either.
anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Queenspawn (4 Aug 2005)

Yeah I've come across this resently. In fact all the web based transactions I've done for a while have asked for this security code. It's the three digit number on the back of your credit card usually it's printed on the same strip that your signature goes on. Its a way to authenticate that you actually have the card in your possession (as oppossed to say nicking it form a CC receipt), 

Hope this helps


----------



## kerinsp (4 Aug 2005)

Thanks Queenspawn but after some calls its not the number on the actual credit card its a 4 digit number that appeared on my credit card statement when I first used paypal! (Oct 2002). Bit of a pain but I think I have a statement on the way for then.


----------



## legend99 (4 Aug 2005)

kerinsp said:
			
		

> Thanks Queenspawn but after some calls its not the number on the actual credit card its a 4 digit number that appeared on my credit card statement when I first used paypal! (Oct 2002). Bit of a pain but I think I have a statement on the way for then.



that sounds weird....i would have thought the same about the 3 digit security number on the signature strip.
By the way, are you authenticated on paypal...i'm not and I notice the amount I can spend is now half used up without authentication. BUT, it doesn't seem to allow me to authenticate the card I have registered, it is asking me for a new credit card number for authentication but I just want to authenticate the fecking one I already have on it. Paypal is a brutal site


----------



## jhegarty (4 Aug 2005)

kerinsp said:
			
		

> does anyone here use paypal a lot? I am suddenly having problems paying for ebay items. Paypal is asking for a 3 digit number for an "Expanded use programme" whatever the hell that is.
> 
> This number is apparently on my credit card statement which I do not have anymore. This is really annoying as I cant get access to my credit card details with BOI online today either.
> anyone else have this problem?



are you 100% sure this isn't some type of scam mail ?


----------



## kerinsp (4 Aug 2005)

yes I am 100% sure. 
You are only allowed a certain threshold on paypal without becoming a verified member. I was on the phone to them this morning. I just never bothered searching for the 4 digit number on my credit card statement before as I didn't think I would ever need to.


----------



## Queenspawn (5 Aug 2005)

Well thanks for the info.  I went through this process resently and had some trouble, pain in the ass stuff, of transferring tiny amounts through the system and it took a couple of weeks. but never came accross the dreaded 4 digit code. Also in the middle of it I did get some phising mail which completely threw me as the timing was so perfect. Anyway I completely believe you as you were actually on to them by phone...othewise I'd be as skeptical as some of the others


----------



## Leo (5 Aug 2005)

Ah, never throw anything away, the below is what I got from PayPal after signing up:
_______________________________________
PayPal has charged a $1.95 USD Expanded Use Fee to your credit card. You can obtain and enter your Expanded Use Number by following the steps below:
1. In the item description section of your next credit card statement, your 4-digit Expanded Number will be printed next to the $1.95 USD PayPal Expanded Use Fee (example, PayPal 1234*(EXPUSE)). Check your next statement to find your unique Expanded Use Number. 

2. Click the link below and type in your unique Expanded Use Number: https://www.paypal.com/row/MEM-NUMBER
________________________________________

So, you'll need to go back through your credit card statements and look for this charge, get re-prints if necessary.
Leo


----------



## legend99 (5 Aug 2005)

i figured my issue....it seems you can't become verified on Paypal with VISA. Mastercard or American express only for feck sake.


----------



## lynchtp (5 Aug 2005)

Well LEGEND99 i'm a member of paypal, i'm in Ireland, I have a visa card registered and verified with PayPal.  In fact on my home page it says. 

 Status:    Irish - Verified 
This means that you have completed your enrollment in PayPal's Expanded Use Program and can send an unlimited amount of money with your PayPal account.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






All because I followed the instructions that were given at my initial sigining up (I got my 4 digit code on my bill)


----------



## kerinsp (10 Aug 2005)

got sorted with paypal. I requested a boi visa cc statement from 2002 and the number I needed for verification was on that. Working fine again now.


----------



## legend99 (10 Aug 2005)

lynchtp said:
			
		

> Well LEGEND99 i'm a member of paypal, i'm in Ireland, I have a visa card registered and verified with PayPal.  In fact on my home page it says.
> 
> Status:    Irish - Verified
> This means that you have completed your enrollment in PayPal's Expanded Use Program and can send an unlimited amount of money with your PayPal account.
> ...




I removed my current credit card that was registered, a VISA. When I reregistered the VISA card, a message came up saying I was successfully registered but I could not become verified with VISA, only with Mastercard or American Express...so it looks like they have a new policy


----------



## Ukulele (28 Jul 2007)

jhegarty said:


> are you 100% sure this isn't some type of scam mail ?



hello i have the same problem where do i find the expanded number, i just called visa norway, but he didnt know either.


----------



## miselemeas (28 Jul 2007)

lynchtp said:


> Well LEGEND99 i'm a member of paypal, i'm in Ireland, I have a visa card registered and verified with PayPal.  In fact on my home page it says.
> 
> Status:    Irish - Verified
> This means that you have completed your enrollment in PayPal's Expanded Use Program and can send an unlimited amount of money with your PayPal account.  https://www.paypalobjects.com/en_US/i/scr/pixel.gif
> ...



Me too!


----------

